# Crossrail critique



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

*Flatwork*

I still don't know which direction I want to go with him. My friend is convinced he'd be an excellent hunter, but I still love the thrill of eventing and am unsure which direction we should go. Advice appreciated.


----------



## ladybugsgirl (Aug 12, 2009)

hes cute. I think with work he well make a nice horse that could go in either direction. I just have to say I wish I could pull of wearing a sports bra while riding....


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

I think wearing just a sports bra while riding is not the smartest idea. If you were to fall off you most likely would get hurt worse because you barely have any clothing on. I know people do it all the time and blahblahblah, but its just not smart IMO.

Im really old school, i dont think its that appropriate to post pictures of yourself online in just a sports bra. Especially when your looking for a riding critique, im distracted by all the skin that is showing. Try to be a little more professional when you post pictures online looking for advice on your riding. Perhaps I am just a stick in the mud, I dont even like it when girls put bikini pictures online. So maybe its just me...


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

I'm sorry, I really didn't mean it that way. I was looking for a critique on my jumping position, but I'll have a mod delete this.


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

You really do not have to, its just my opinion on it. It worries me when young girls post pictures of themselves online showing alot of skin. Its just inviting perverts to prey on you. My old neighbors daughter used to post pictures online of herself in bikinis, sports bras, etc. She was preyed on by a sexual offender and ended up getting raped. I dont mean what i said to be rude, like i said it just worries me.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

I totally agree, I just didn't think much of it--I'm glad you said something. Tiny, can you delete this thread please?


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I just think the two of you look so good out in the field . I cannot really critique the jumping form in detail since I don't jump. I can only see the big problems, and you don't have them.

Cute horse and you both look very athletic.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Equiniphile, I do not personally think you have anything to worry about. There are no close ups, it is NOT immodest and I do not think it is an issue , whatsoever. IF YOU feel uncomfortable or worried, I will remove it.
Get back to me.


Removed closeups


----------



## ladybugsgirl (Aug 12, 2009)

wow I bet she won't be posting any other "critique" threads....but who nows maybe i am wrong. I wish you the best with your horse


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

It's okay LBG, I'm glad she pointed it out as I really hadn't thought about it before posting. TL, could you delete some of the closer-ups?


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Not really an issue. Equiniphile meant no harm. I removed the close ups.
now back to our regularly scheduled programming . . .


If I could ride half as well as you, I wouldn't care what kind of riding I did. I would want everyone to see me ride!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

tinyliny said:


> If I could ride half as well as you, I wouldn't care what kind of riding I did. I would want everyone to see me ride!


 Thanks tiny, that means a lot to me! Excel has come so far in the year since he's been on the track, and I'm ecstatic with our progress .


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

You, yourself, built nicely for a rider. Long legs, very skinny. Around here, you would place nicely in the hunter ring (student eq). I'm short and chunky.

Anyways, in the o/f you look a tad bit forward before the jump. I only browsed some of the pictures, but you look great! I'm a hunter, love it. Love the horse, think he'd look great in the ring. If you want to go with Eventing, I don't think you'd have any trouble. He looks very capable, and willing.


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

It was just my point of view, I really wasnt trying to be rude. Anyways..

I also agree that your a good rider, you have a great body type for the hunter ring.


----------



## ponyboy (Jul 24, 2008)

I agree that your stirrups are too short... that's about all I know.



.Delete. said:


> You really do not have to, its just my opinion on it. It worries me when young girls post pictures of themselves online showing alot of skin. Its just inviting perverts to prey on you. My old neighbors daughter used to post pictures online of herself in bikinis, sports bras, etc. She was preyed on by a sexual offender and ended up getting raped. I dont mean what i said to be rude, like i said it just worries me.


They can't get you through the monitor. In order to get "preyed upon" you have to agree to meet someone in real life. And dollars to donuts it wasn't this kind of site your neighbor's daughter was posting pictures on.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

I think wearing a sports bra while riding is a very smart idea, baing old and fat and challenged by gravity I wear one, that looks more like an industrial hammock when I show, for fear of distracting the judge!!

For the op, she is young, wearing helmet, boots, breeches, I have no issue with her choice of top. When it's hot most of us wear the flimsiest of shirts anyway, I don't see them offering much protection in a fall in all honesty. 

Her choice of clothing, seeing as you can clearly see her body position, should make the task of critique a lot easier, the same pic in a couple of months time with the huge baggy sweat shirt on would actually hide the subtleties of the riders position.

Valid points have been made about perverts, but you never know how many people who fantasize about woman in skin tight breeches are looking at the pics here. Yes there are a lot of sick people in the world, but sometimes we give them to much power over us I think,


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

There is alot of grey area around what I said I agree on that. But it is my opinion. It was infant myspace, but perverts can be anywhere. 

I wasn't saying she would even interact with someone like that. 

It bothers me when girls post pictures of themselves in bikini or anything revealing on any site. You never know who is on the other end looking at them. Like I said, maybe I am just a stick in the mud but it's how I feel.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

I think you look like a fabulous athelete in your sports bra 

Definitely work on relaxing into your heel. As you said, your knee may be a little grippy. Overall, I think your position is good and has potential to be awesome. 

Excel looks really good in the flat pictures. He looks like he is using himself properly, so good job with that. He would make an awesome hunter, but I'm with you, eventing is so much more fun  He looks very capable of eventing as well, so really its just up to you.

Oh, and your release is definitely big enough. You don't have to go that big lol, but I guess its better too much than too little.

Way to go!


----------



## ponyjocky (Apr 12, 2010)

newsflash guys, no one is fapping to low quality pictures of a girl riding in a sports bra.... there's nothing wrong with this thread, she wasn't insecure about these pictures until you MADE her feel insecure.


----------



## ponyjocky (Apr 12, 2010)

p.s. the horse is lovely.


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

I truly hope we didn't make her feel insecure.. Some posters were just concerned she might possibly be preyed upon, which could happen. They are just concerned for her safety.
Otherwise, I'm pretty sure we complimented her on her riding, and her body-type for hunters. Nothing negative..


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

ponyjocky said:


> newsflash guys, no one is fapping to low quality pictures of a girl riding in a sports bra.... there's nothing wrong with this thread, she wasn't insecure about these pictures until you MADE her feel insecure.


I do not think I made her feel insecure about her body. Atleast that was not my intention. I never said anything negative about her body type, she has a very athletic slim body type which is a bonus for the show ring.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

No one made me feel insecure, don't worry ;-). I tend to take critique pretty well, and would never get upset over someone questioning my internet safety. It was meant well, and I appreciate the concern.

Thanks for the critique on Excel and I. I agree I need more flexibility in my ankles, any tips for keeping those heels down and correct? I'm thinking more work in two-point on the flat, and trotting while standing in the stirrups to really try to feel that flexibility.

My hands, also, need lots of work. I tend to get grippy piano hands, a habit derived from Molly's crazy days, where I needed every ounce of strength to contain her! When I'm focusing on it they come upright, but they are still often way too low.

Does he look like he's using his back end more, and coming up off the forehand any? At our show earlier this month he was very heavy on the forehand, especially at the canter. I've been trying to push him up into the bit and off his front end, encouraging him to rock his weight back, and am surprised to see that the headset has come naturally through that.

ETA: His leads are coming along fantastic. When I set him up right with the correct bend and leg aids, he departs cleanly on the correct lead. We're still a ways away from flying changes, but we're getting there.


----------



## ladybugsgirl (Aug 12, 2009)

Your horse is just lovely
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ladybugsgirl (Aug 12, 2009)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

equiniphile said:


> No one made me feel insecure, don't worry ;-). I tend to take critique pretty well, and would never get upset over someone questioning my internet safety. It was meant well, and I appreciate the concern.
> 
> Thanks for the critique on Excel and I. I agree I need more flexibility in my ankles, any tips for keeping those heels down and correct? I'm thinking more work in two-point on the flat, and trotting while standing in the stirrups to really try to feel that flexibility.
> 
> ...


 
use some gloves to help get a lighter feel. I know it sounds counter intuitive, but it helps.


as for him using his back,
Yes he does look like he is striding "through" better. He looks nicely muscled and much more balanced than in the show pic.
Are you still getting that "motorcycle" turning? (falling in on the corners, especially going left? (or was that right?)


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Hmm, I wasn't aware that gloves helped that much...I'll have to try that.

As for the turning (to the right, primarily), it's getting better. No problems at the walk, and at the trot I just have to keep my leg on him. At the canter he's still trying his luck, and I still need to use a squeeze of the inside rein in addition to lots of leg. I have to remember to keep my weight to the inside, even with all the leg I'm giving him from the outside. We've been practicing spirals, and it's harder than it seems! He doesn't push his luck as much at the canter when I turn him early for the spiral.

It's such a different feel riding him than Molly. With Molls, every cue is miniscule, using nothing but my seat. With Excel, I need leg on him all the time to keep him from dropping from a canter (his most unbalanced gait) to a trot.


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

For your hands:
A trainer I worked with the other day said.. "Shoot the bit", where you point your arms out, make a gun with your hands (while holding your reins), and "shoot" towards the bit. 

I don't know how well I explained that, but it's simple to remember.  it kind of helps if you make "pew pew" noises while your doing it..


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

^ I'll have to try that! Good desensitizing training for Excel, too....;-)


----------



## MicKey73 (Dec 26, 2010)

I'm no expert (in anything really :wink but I vote you try eventing. Your horse has good extension and comes under himself nicely for the dressage part, and all of the flatwork needed to improve his balance at the canter will help with the cross-country and show jumping aspects. He looks like he is having fun over the crossrails and seems to be bold enough to be comfortable (in time) with the spookier jumps in cross-country. 

As far as critique, like the others, I noticed some hand and heel problems. Do western boots flex enough to allow you to sink your heels? I don't know much about them... You guys look like a great team!


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

The last picture you posted, the close up definitely shows your hand.

Close those fingers crazy girl!! Its really risky to have them open like that, especially when jumping. THEN work on turning your thumbs up, as that's not really a safety hazard. I used to have major issues with closing my fingers. Just remember that softness comes from the elbow not the hand. I do like your elbow to bit line though.

I think he is working nicely in most of the pictures. I don't remember if you have a trainer or not? Either way you're doing a fabulous job with him!

As for the heel thing, I can usually get the best feel for it when I'm posting. Just let your heel go pretty much limp and post from that; if that makes any sense. I think of it as a rubber ankle. You can also feel it in the canter pretty well, depending on the horse's motion I think. If I remember correctly, it feels like you're bouncing around a bit on your feet at first. Hard to explain! If you two point at the trot it should be apparent too. I'm rambling sorry


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

MicKey73 said:


> I'm no expert (in anything really :wink but I vote you try eventing. Your horse has good extension and comes under himself nicely for the dressage part, and all of the flatwork needed to improve his balance at the canter will help with the cross-country and show jumping aspects. He looks like he is having fun over the crossrails and seems to be bold enough to be comfortable (in time) with the spookier jumps in cross-country.
> 
> As far as critique, like the others, I noticed some hand and heel problems. Do western boots flex enough to allow you to sink your heels? I don't know much about them... You guys look like a great team!


 Thanks for the input! I think I will look for an eventing trainer. If we don't like it, we can always try hunters. His trot is to die for; I got several comments on it from spectators and judges alike at Fair.

The heel problem seems to be a new development, and one I'm not too happy about. :? The hands, on the other hand (no pun intended) have always been bad. Soft, but bad.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Eliz said:


> The last picture you posted, the close up definitely shows your hand.
> 
> Close those fingers crazy girl!! Its really risky to have them open like that, especially when jumping. THEN work on turning your thumbs up, as that's not really a safety hazard. I used to have major issues with closing my fingers. Just remember that softness comes from the elbow not the hand. I do like your elbow to bit line though.
> 
> ...


 I'll work on the hands and heels; thanks for the tips! Every few days we go for a hack in the woods while I work at two point at the trot. There's quite a few logs in between stretches of trotting, which is nice.

No trainer yet, but I had a jumping lesson in CO back in early july from a client of my uncle's that helped me out quite a bit.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

you know,I just have to say that I wish I could wear a sports bra/workout top while riding as well.I need a lot of working out for that to happen 

Excel is so cute.
On your last jumping picture I see your toe is tilted down. Make sure to keep those heels down! I have the same problem..it can be tricky.

What stood out to me on the flat was your arms! You look really relaxed.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Gidget said:


> you know,I just have to say that I wish I could wear a sports bra/workout top while riding as well.I need a lot of working out for that to happen
> 
> Excel is so cute.
> On your last jumping picture I see your toe is tilted down. Make sure to keep those heels down! I have the same problem..it can be tricky.
> ...


 Lol! I hadn't been planning on anyone seeing it until my sister came out with the camera. Oh well, at least I got some good pictures of Excel.

Heels down, got it. I went out today and worked Molly and Excel, trying to work on both my hands and my heels.

Excel's off-track trainer recently shared with me that she free jumped him 3'6" over a 3' spread when he got off the track :shock:. So he definitely has potential :lol:


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

Wow! He might just make a cute jumper! How tall is he?


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

16.2hh, with pretty powerful conformation. I'll have to take some confo pics and get them up here.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

tinyliny said:


> Not really an issue. Equiniphile meant no harm. .


I do not think anyone was even suggesting she meant harm. I think someone was trying to give her some food for thought. Nothing more. 


I do not think your stirrups are too short really (if you are thinking of showing in the hunter ring). The problem is you have shoved your leg out in front of you instead of having it underneath you. 
There really is no way to get your weight down into your heel when your heel/foot is shoved way out in front of you. Bring your leg back so you have your heel under your hip.

In some of the photos your are pinching with the back of your leg. (Something I default to way too often, sigh.) Try to keep the contact more with the inside or your leg.

Maybe it is the boots but it looks like you have your stirrup shoved too far back on your foot. The stirrup should fall at the ball of your foot. This might be adding to your leg/heel problem.


It is much more unlikely you will have piano hands if you close your fingers.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Golden Horse said:


> I think wearing a sports bra while riding is a very smart idea, baing old and fat and challenged by gravity I wear one, that looks more like an industrial hammock when I show, for fear of distracting the judge!!
> 
> For the op, she is young, wearing helmet, boots, breeches, I have no issue with her choice of top. When it's hot most of us wear the flimsiest of shirts anyway, I don't see them offering much protection in a fall in all honesty.
> 
> ...


I couldn't agree more. This lovely young rider is wearing great footwear and a helmet, and the rider isn't doing anything unsafe. What she is wearing has nothing to do with the purpose of this thread, so how about this suggestion.

If what someone is wearing is bothering, how about you click in the corner of the web browser window and CLOSE that thread and move on. 

To get back on topic, you have an absolute great eye. You really need to collect more instead of running at the fence. Sit back and put weight into your heel and lower leg. Make sure you get your leg at the girl, stay supple in her mouth and keep your eye up. I thought you were a bit ahead of yourself when approaching the fence, tho I did appreciate the distance you set up with the pole post fence. It's a great way to help focus on your position while your horse gets the right stride every time. 

I suggest you go back to trotting up to your fences and going back to fences. Also something that was hard to judge, but are you on even ground in your picture? I know your arena is on a slope, so it did make me wonder if you are on a slop when approaching your fences? 

You guys look absolutely lovely otherwise. I really envy the area you live in. The houses are absolutely beautiful out there.


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

My2Geldings said:


> If what someone is wearing is bothering, how about you click in the corner of the web browser window and CLOSE that thread and move on.


Again, I had her safety in mind.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

.Delete. said:


> Again, I had her safety in mind.


That is how I read it too.

I think that is how the OP read it too. At least that is what I get from her posts.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Alwaysbehind said:


> I do not think your stirrups are too short really (if you are thinking of showing in the hunter ring). The problem is you have shoved your leg out in front of you instead of having it underneath you.
> There really is no way to get your weight down into your heel when your heel/foot is shoved way out in front of you. Bring your leg back so you have your heel under your hip.
> 
> In some of the photos your are pinching with the back of your leg. (Something I default to way too often, sigh.) Try to keep the contact more with the inside or your leg.
> ...


Hmm, it might just be the boots then, because the stirrup felt to be on the ball of my foot most of the time. I never noticed that I was pinching with the back of my leg, I will definitely work on that.


My2Geldings said:


> To get back on topic, you have an absolute great eye. You really need to collect more instead of running at the fence. Sit back and put weight into your heel and lower leg. Make sure you get your leg at the girl, stay supple in her mouth and keep your eye up. I thought you were a bit ahead of yourself when approaching the fence, tho I did appreciate the distance you set up with the pole post fence. It's a great way to help focus on your position while your horse gets the right stride every time.
> 
> I suggest you go back to trotting up to your fences and going back to fences. Also something that was hard to judge, but are you on even ground in your picture? I know your arena is on a slope, so it did make me wonder if you are on a slop when approaching your fences?
> 
> You guys look absolutely lovely otherwise. I really envy the area you live in. The houses are absolutely beautiful out there.


He gets excited at the approach to the fences; I'll have to try to collect him up more on the line before the jump. When he gets overexcited, I usually maintain a circle at the canter until he gets back on track and focuses on what I'm asking, and then approach the fence. I'm going to give him the rest of the week off from jumping, but next week I will work on trotting up to the fence.

The entire arena slopes away from the jump, so the whole fenceline where the jump is is on even ground, but it slants upwards as I ride parallel to it.

Everyone who lives in Ohio wants to get out :lol:. It is beautiful, though.


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

-Waves- Im in ohio, i really dont care to leave. Congress is in ohio =D


----------



## Loyalty09 (Apr 23, 2011)

I am in Ohio and can't wait to leave  I think its a younger generation thing.....

All I have to say has already been said though. Good luck with eventing!


----------

